# Recommendations for cheap Freeview box for use with TiVo



## dmd (Dec 31, 2001)

I feel sure this is a FAQ, but I can't find a summary. I'm looking for a cheap Freeview box that will work well with my TiVo. I've been using a Netgem iPlayer for a couple of years, and this works fine, but now I want to use the iPlayer somewhere else and replace it with something cheap.

I will hide it away behind the TiVo and all I need is something that will just work, needless to say without missing any channel changes. Something quite small would be good.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Do you require an RF modulated output?


----------



## dmd (Dec 31, 2001)

Fred Smith said:


> Do you require an RF modulated output?


No, just SCART will be fine.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Recently bought one but haven't tried it with TiVo yet.

But the Onn box from Asda might suit your requirements. Small and cheap £30.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Bush DTVA11 from Tesco at about £30 and it works perfectly with my Tivo.


----------



## Paul_J (Jan 9, 2001)

I have just bought a Panasonic TUCT41 Freeview DTV Receiver, this is a very good freeview box but now it's getting a bit long in the tooth you can pick it up quite cheaply. I payed £35 at Richer Sounds.


----------



## dmd (Dec 31, 2001)

Paul_J said:


> I payed £35 at Richer Sounds.


Sounds like a good bargain - their website still shows it at £49.95.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

dmd you may want to read this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=258779


----------



## dmd (Dec 31, 2001)

RichardJH said:


> dmd you may want to read this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=258779


Thanks - very useful thread.

As a result I placed a bid on eBay for a Bush DFTA11. I was outbid then looked a little harder, settling on a Panasonic TU-CT41 (refurbished) where I bought 2 for less than 50 quid inclusive.

So I'll have one for the TiVo and one for each telly.


----------



## johnscott99 (Sep 23, 2002)

I bought a SAGEM ITD58 and it worked brilliantly. £19.99 from Argos. 
I was going to replace Sky with it, but Sky gave me a 50% discount for 6 months. 
It is SCART only, so can't be used along side Sky.


----------



## Paul_J (Jan 9, 2001)

Hi I wan't to get my second TiVo up and running on the alternative epg and I need to get a freeview STB. I bought a cheap one from Tesco (Dion ECO 2 Scart Digital TV Receiver) which I cant find an IR code which will work. 

Which model would people reccomend at the moment which TiVo can control?


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

Sony VTX-D800U

Plenty on eBay. Works superbly. Running it with my Dev TiVo.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

rumour has it that the Sony is also DSO proof.


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

johala_reewi said:


> rumour has it that the Sony is also DSO proof.


Given that I'm in the Granada area on a relay transmitter then you indeed infer that.


----------



## Ashley2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi
I have just converted the remote codes from my pronto
if anyone is interested here is the code.




Ashley


----------



## Paul_J (Jan 9, 2001)

The ultra cheep Dion I bought from tesco seems to work fine on code "Eurovox 20069" onlt thing to watch out for is that the leading zeros need to be turned off as "0" takes you to an interactive menu.


----------

